# Sad...please give me some hope....



## Janie_k (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Feeling really down today as I am 10 days post embryo transfer (2good quality 5 day blasts) but woke up this morn with period pains which would be about the right time of month for me. I did a preg test even though its 4-6 days before clinic says I am supposed to but I just couldn't help myself. It was negative. Anyone have this and go on to have a BFP? Am feeling really discouraged now  hubby away all week for work too. Is there any hope still for this round or is it game over ? (currently feeling pathetic and crying in a coffee shop)
Xx janie_k


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hunni They Can Implant Anything Up To 12 days Post ET, AF Cramps Is Very Normal I Always Had Them In The late Afternoon Evening Times.... Good Luck Hunni   For U xx


Jay x


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Janie, please try not to worry. I tested three days before OTD last year (with first respones, supposed to work up to 6 days before your testing date) and got a BFN. I was gutted, thought it hadn't worked etc, and then got a BFP on my OTD.  (unfortunately I later had a m/c, but this was probably due to immune issues)

Try to hang in there. I know how you feel, I have stomach cramps (AF due today) and my OTD is Wednesday, but I will try not to test early. I have also been discussing on another thread if our normal AF date really is a good marker due to all the meds... Sending you a big  . Only 4-6 days to go!

C xx


----------



## Janie_k (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for a quick reply both of you   I feel a little better with some hope now. It's a killer waiting to find out, just keeps playing on my mind and everywhere I go there seems to be pregnant people coming out of the woodwork to remind me!!! Cramps coming and going but feel exactly like my AF..... So hard now to think about anything else and it's driving me insane. No point sitting around feeling sorry for myself early but it's like i can't seem to think of anything else. Will put corrie st. on and clean the house for something to hopefully distract me...... Thanks for your support in my moment of coffee shop tears. I really needed that!!   xx janie


----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Janie - When I was pregnant with my ds I had really bad AF pains.  I can only describe it as feeling like my body was trying really hard to kick start af.  I went on to have a healthy baby.  Also I have heard about people who test too early and get a bfn and then discover that it has worked after all.  I even heard about a lady in the states who had a bfn which was confirmed by her clinic and weeks later she started feelign a bit odd.  She went to see her doctor who sent her for a scan and to her surprise they picked up a completely healthy baby on her scan.  The sonographer (or whatever they call the scanning people) said they see this all the time.

Hang in there.  I'm in the same situation as you and I have absolutely no symptoms at all.  Haven't tested yet though.

Good luck


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

JanieK
You poor thing.  .  This is such an awful process, and i really feel for you (my OTD is Wed and not feeling very optimistic).
Hope your distraction ideas work well.  I have thrown myself into reading funny books (light reading, so can plough through them really quickly without needing too much concentration). Currently at work and you can see how little i am getting done (!).
Anyway - sending hugs to you.   
x


----------



## NicolaEllenWheeler (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi JanieK

I'm in my 2ww and my OTD is on the 18th too.  Today and yesterday I have felt the same, very low and have some quite bad AF pains.  These girls on here are so supportive and know what we are going through.  Keep your chin up and try and stay positive...easier said than done I know!  Felt like a bit of a crazy person today!

Good luck and lots of hugs and I hope you are ok on the 18th 
xx


----------



## Janie_k (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok update for today: AF pains gone yesterday but back today and worse. Feels like my left ovary is trying to push its way out through my belly!!! I promised myself I would stop testing early but then just couldn't help myself and tested this morning - neg. bahhhhhhhh I wish if AF is going to come, then just friggin' come already and end my torture!!! I feel like a big idiot taking pills and crinone gels and clexane injections still when i have these period pains. My clinic tells you to test 16 days post ET which is this coming Sunday but I was sure by day 12 post ET (today) if it was going to be positive it would show up, no? I normally start AF on day 26 and tdy is day 29 but I guess the drugs mess up your system. Thank goodness for this website.... I just feel completely alone, hanging on a string waiting it find out my future but you ladies are a HUGE help. I want to just go and devour a big burger or something.  Xoxoxox


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi janie, dont feel silly for still taking meds. I went through the same thing. Thinking af was coming any min cos pains were sooooo bad and i was gonna give up all meds. Lucky i didnt cos it actually worked and now have a 10 week old daughter. Dont wanna give you false hope but please think positive. Its so hard this journey but worth it in the end. Wish you all the luck in the world. Xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

I tested 2 days before otd and got bfn,I had bad af like pains and honestly felt like I did every other month when af was due so u can imagine my shock when I tested the next nite and was bfp!!keep positive hun,it could still happen

Jenna xx


----------



## Janie_k (Nov 28, 2011)

Really Jenna  Ow that does give me glimmer of hope.  I know that by day 12post transfer is is very very unlikely to be pregnant if you get a BFN, but hey, you are proof that is CAN happen so I will cling on to that little hope so as to not get all depressed even before my test.  Thanks for sharing!! xoxoxox


----------



## Janie_k (Nov 28, 2011)

.....OMG i got a BFP yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I was doing hours and HOURS of internet reading to see how likely it would be to be pregnant after a day12 early test BFN, and read lots of ladies saying they had a very faint positive....SO, i dug out the test I did in the morning to take a look and saw it was actually positive! now I know they can be invalid if you read them after 10 mins so I did 2 fresh tests last night and this morn and they were BOTH clear BFPs....YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! I guess when I read it yesterday morning I saw the test line come up and nothing else and just thought, bah, neg....and threw it out.  Stupid stupid me!  So feeling great now, but still have these cramps so trying not to feel like its a guarantee until my blood test, but so far so good.
Thank you so so much for all the support and for keeping me sane with glimmers of hope...will keep you posted on how it all goes.
xoxoox janie


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Janie,

That is wonderful news!!!!!

C xx


----------



## denny1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Brillient news!!!!!!!! As i said before i felt like giving up cos af pains were so bad and it worked for me, my ten week old is kicking about now on her play mat! See it can happen!!!  so pleased for you. Xxxx


----------



## hope82 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations Hun!! That's great news


----------

